# Question about Fromm



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

I love the company Fromm, small plant, no recalls, human grade food, made in the USA...I want to trust that the company knows about what our dogs need nutrition wise...But I can't get over the low protien and fat in their Gold Large Breed formula. It is what they reccomend for dogs over 50 lbs. My puppy is 45lbs at 4 months and I have a lab mix that is almost 7 and he is 80lbs. They both have skin issues and I have them on Pro Plan SSS, but they aren't crazy about the taste of it. What are your opinions on the analysis? Thanks! 
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	23% Min
Crude Fat	12% Min
Crude Fiber	3.5% Max
Moisture	10% Max
Omega 3 Fatty Acids	0.4% Min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids	2.1% Min
Total Microorganisms	220,264 CFU/g Min

View Detailed Analysis

Calorie Content
kcal/kg	3,745
kcal/lb	1,702
kcal/cup*	378

Fromm Family Large Breed Adult Gold for Dogs is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for growth and maintenance.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive been feeding Fromm for a while now...very happy with it. I also feed Purina and see no difference at all when I alternate foods.

My dogs are not running hunt trials or field training....they simply dont need high protein food...


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

Fromm makes a lot of money by charging very high prices and minimizing the use of animal protein.

If you like Fromm use the regular Gold Puppy food and just practice portion control.

That food is an ALS food and probably the best one the company sells.

Dump it in the Vittles Vault and forget it says Puppy on the label.


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

The "Made in the USA" thing is better than "Made in Congo" but having lived for a long time in Italy, France and Japan, you get a real sense of what food quality really is. Uruguay as well.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! I have heard that, I think on here about the field testing on puppy gold in the pink bag. I keep googling and searching on here about it being a ALS food but can't find anything...I hear the kibble size is really tiny though and I wonder if they would inhale it and puke it up like they do when they get a hold of the cat food. :doh: lol...


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

MomMom said:


> I hear the kibble size is really tiny though and I wonder if they would inhale it and puke it up like they do when they get a hold of the cat food. :doh: lol...


Our dogs tend to "inhale" their food and they had problems choking on the small Fromm kibble size. We have had good results with Acana and Pioneer Naturals food.


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

"Animal feeding testing using AAFCO procedures substantiate that Fromm Family Puppy Gold Dog Food provides complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages."

It is right on the website. 

ALS or Growth (puppy) starts at 22% protein and 8% fat. There are some minor differences in the vitamins but most foods are well in excess even foods for Adults.

If you wanna laugh, the reason why most ALS foods must be labelled "Adult" is because added Glucosamine and Chondroitin are not allowed in Puppy/ALS labelled foods, although some companies do it.

Technically, adding Glucosamine and Chondroitin is not permitted in Adult foods either but AAFCO doesn't enforce the rule when in comes to Adult foods.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I feed puppy Gold pink bag to my 55lb foxhounds. No issues.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I feed the ALS 4star formulas to mine. My vet says ALS after 12 weeks of age is great for most dogs for their life! He doesn't believe in the hype about feeding puppy food til age 2 or starting a mature/senior dog food at age 7. If your dog is too thin feed more kibble or give actual fruit,veggies, and meat/fish. If your dog gains weight cut back on the kibble and give low cal. veggies.


----------

